# NBA All-Star 2010



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll decorate this in due time but right now I just want to get the thread made. 

Tonight:

*The Celebrity Game (ESPN) 7PM 
The Rookie Challenge (with Slam Dunk contest dunk-in at halftime) (TNT) 9PM*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be a fun night; I'm looking forward to the Rookie Challenge, which I don't usually watch. Should be entertaining.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If all goes well, I will be here for the games tonight and through all of the weekend.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm at work so will really appreciate any feedback from the event, especially the rookie game and subsequent dunk in. Let's go DeMar!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm on duty all weekend, so I'm stuck inside and will probably catch just about all of this stuff...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Porn_Player said:


> I'm at work so will really appreciate any feedback from the event, especially the rookie game and subsequent dunk in. Let's go DeMar!!


I will post as much as I can.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It's on Baby. LOL


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Being at work during this is awful. Thanks TBF


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I hate Pitbull.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Some type of WNBA legend or whatever. Yawn.

TO!!! He's gonna tear this game up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

East team from Dallas

Dr Oz. lol
Flight time lang
Big Easy Lofton
Pitbull!
Angel NcCoughtery
Rick Fox
Nancy Leiberman
Terrell Owens

Mario Lopez (extra)

Head Coach: Zo...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dr. Oz playing for the East, eh? Ha.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Chris Mullin? Wow.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cool. Robert Horry is playing. It'd be cooler if they had some higher profile guys in here.

Is anyone else watching the celebrity game? It's my favorite part of the All-Star weekend.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh: Michael Rapaport does this game every year it seems like...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West Team Mavericks

Anthony Kim
Special K. Daily
Scotter Christinson
Becky Hammon
Robert Horry
Chris Mullins
Terrence J
Michael Rapaport
Mark Cuban
Drake

Head Coach Magic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Cool. Robert Horry is playing. It'd be cooler if they had some higher profile guys in here.
> 
> Is anyone else watching the celebrity game? It's my favorite part of the All-Star weekend.


I'm like you, wish it was more players, but hey...should be fun.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

When Shaq retires I hope he plays in the celebrity game every year as a point guard.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Robert Horry and Chris Mullin have this in the bag.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thats a shock Horry shot a 3.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Mark Cuban looks hilarious out there.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ok old woman you can make a jumpshoot weehee


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Special k for 3!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'd cry tears of joy if Robert Horry hits the gamewinner in this game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cuban fouled Lieberman! lol


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol at Robert Horry blocking Nancy Lieberman effortlessly.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I agree with Shaq, TO could play in the NBA.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk by TO!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I want to see Mullin shoot a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another dunk by TO in transition


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fox gets a 3. East 12-5


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Horry for 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Man.. Horry can still stroke it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cuban is 0-3.

Horry should stop jacking 3s.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Where's the D? LOL


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 1 14-10 East. 

West cant throw it in the ocean.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Women should stop trying so hard in the celebrity game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is just a mad mess out there, and I love every bit of it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Was that a dunk attempt? LOL


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Chris Tucker!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chris Tucker has arrived!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

TO got game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Woe. TO with the lay up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hammon with the lay up for the West


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Its' a block party!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big Easy rejects Hammon


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

hahahaha Common.

Why would you swat a girl?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big Easy misses the granny shot from mid court


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice move by Common but he missed the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Time out 16-12 East.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mark Cuban sucks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tucker blocks Cuban


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TO with a long two. Has 8 21-17 East


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I wish Cuban made that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cuban with a desperation 3 attempt, way short. 

Halftime. 21-19 East


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is Gasol gonna get it?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That was close! Woe!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Here we go start of the 3rd


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I missed the first half of this but I'm quite excited I get to watch the 2nd half. Let's go Horry, Fox & TO!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Special K nice dunk on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basel said:


> I missed the first half of this but I'm quite excited I get to watch the 2nd half. Let's go Horry, Fox & TO!


Been quite sloppy but fun


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Special k with the lay up 11 pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Moore has 4 straight points for the east


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

What the heck are you wearing, Rondo? You stink.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel like Magic Johnson has shown a lot more personality as head coach than he ever has when he's being an analyst.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at the lack of a lane violation. This is great stuff.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 3 26-25 West


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basel said:


> :laugh: at the lack of a lane violation. This is great stuff.


Loved the mocking at TO. Just loved it


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Chris Tucker is awesome!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rapaport with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rapaport on fire! lol scores again


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game may come down to a buzzer beater.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice shot by McCoughtery


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big Easy! Nice


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

A buzzer beater at around 40 points haha. This game has really dampened the mood, me and my friends were drinking beers and enjoying a All-Star break, until we realised how bad the game is.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lol it was real water this time!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Special K nails Jon Barry with the water!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

FX™ said:


> A buzzer beater at around 40 points haha. This game has really dampened the mood, me and my friends were drinking beers and enjoying a All-Star break, until we realised how bad the game is.


You're crazy. This is awesome.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FX™;6198885 said:


> A buzzer beater at around 40 points haha. This game has really dampened the mood, me and my friends were drinking beers and enjoying a All-Star break, until we realised how bad the game is.


It has been bad, but fun. Rookie game will be soon


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think it's boring that Special K keeps trying to put it away.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Terrible 3 attempt by TO, hits the side of the back board


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West wins 41-37


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

West side was the best side tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

West wins!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time for the Rookie Challenge - should be fun. I'm expect Jennings/Evans to have a couple of nice plays together.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Basel said:


> You're crazy. This is awesome.


It's been horrible to watch haha. Rare moments of fun, mainly by Special K, but nothing too good. 

Rookie challenge is what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My vote for MVP is Russell Westbrook, but im hoping B-Easy dominates.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I've got rookies to win this game!

Evans to be MVP.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

D12 is a coach!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This should be a good game!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kevin Durant and Chris Bosh in the house!! Oh yeah get down tonight!! More NBA All Stars as coaches, I love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm taking the sophomores with OJ Mayo as the MVP.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Durant, "We gonna run and gun."


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Taj Gibson is a hell a good rookie.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I also think Stephen Curry will light it up for the rookies.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

We got Brandon Jennings with the rock in his hands!! Oh yeah!! I'm loving this rookie team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD in da house! 

Taj Gibson
Jonas
S Curry
Jennings
Flynn
Harden
Casspi
Evans
Blair


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

There's my boy Tyreke Evans, he going to get to the cup all night!!!!

Let's go Rookies!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Soph

Marrow
Gordon
Gasol
mayo
Beasly
Love
Lopez
Gallinari
Westbrook


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sophomores got serious size advantage. Rookies will need to depend on their quicks to get this W.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Soph team is loaded!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Soph is going to crush the Freshmen. Stacked and too much size.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

damn the rookies are like midgets compared to these huge sophmores. i stick to my opinion that this is a great pg class but damn.. look at the size of the sophs.. marc gasol and brook lopez could(arguably should) be playing in the actuall all-star game. i'm rooting for the pg's but damn this sophmore class looks intimidating.

and derozan should have made it over that jerekbo kid.. derozan struggled early on but the way he's played lately he's a way better player than jerekbo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Marc Gasol is baby jesus.. Great nickname...LOL


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

FX™ said:


> It's been horrible to watch haha. Rare moments of fun, mainly by Special K, but nothing too good.
> 
> Rookie challenge is what I'm looking forward to.


They've gotta bring back Donald Faison and Roger Lodge. They do good work.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rebounding machine Blair has to hold it down in the paint for the Rookies.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

OH YEAH Jennings!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry scores


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

My man Stephen Curry. I wish Rose was in this game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn, Lopez is tall.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gallinari with a quick 5 points for the sophomores.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Gallo.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice move by westbrook


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Casspi getting up!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Look at Casspi throwing it down on Gallinari!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basel said:


> Gallinari with a quick 5 points for the sophomores.


The kid can shoot, no doubt


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mayo to Beasley on the alley-oop!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Great play right there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mayo to Beasley for the ali oop dunk!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

There is my boy Evans!! With the and one!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice circus shot by Ty Evans.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice dunk by Evans and is fouled

11-9 Rookies


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry was fouled on that


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

sophomores really hustling out there on defense


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Beasley dunks on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Long two by Mayo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Evans with another nice move.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Evans again to the cup!!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh: - nice moves by Blair...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shoudl be a fun game. 2 very strong draft classes in a row and the one before ain't too shabby with Durant.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight's SVG impersonation is great stuff.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Both teams scoring easily.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basel said:


> Dwight's SVG impersonation is great stuff.


I about fell out of my chair


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

These guys should lay off the Hot Sauce, they just aren't any good at it


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Baby jesus is in the game...lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Love, nice dunk


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

NIce to see Taj Gibson in the game, I've been impressed with him all year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

14:27 time out


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Dwight's SVG impersonation is great stuff.


This.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

23AJ said:


> NIce to see Taj Gibson in the game, I've been impressed with him all year.


to be a low first round pick, he has been consistent all year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where can I find a box score for this game? Or a play-by-play?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

EVANS again thats the MVP!! Dude is incredible!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mayo with the bank shot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice bank shot by Mayo.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13:33 21-21


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Where can I find a box score for this game? Or a play-by-play?


http://www.nba.com/games/20100212/RKESPH/gameinfo.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Loves scores in close


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Gibson just a solid rookie.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Taj for two! Yeah!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That Syracuse team Flynn was on were beastly man.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah rookies leading early on!! These rookies are very special.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Evans has 7 so far


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Evans has 7 so far


He was my prediction for MVP of this game, and a rookies victory. This rookie class, is diamond, and Evans turns out to be the best player in that class.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm very impressed with how well versed Dwight Howard is, and how well he is commentating on the game. Dude has a bright future even after basketball.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Basel said:


> Nice bank shot by Mayo.


He's the next Duncan


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice move by Brandon Jennings! Gotta love Kevin Harlan's enthusiasm!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jennings' hair cut is called "The Gumby"? WTF?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jennings wants that MVP as well. Dude is a diamond. Great great player.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Love in close again!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kevin Love making an early case for MVP.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Moses


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

James Harden another stand out rookie.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Harden scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice shot by Jennings


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gasol has game in close! Nice lay up


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Baby Jesus! Loving the nickname! :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Westbrook misses Beasley with the put back


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Gumby is hot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jennings starting to heat up.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Brandon Jennings doing big things.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Jennings is such a chucker haha


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wtf is up with the crowd...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jennings shooting almost every possession.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Westbrook has already missed two alley-oop opportunities on Beasley


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Wtf is up with the crowd...


Yeah, I was wondering about that as well...sounds like a bunch of girls randomly screaming.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Harden with the hang time!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The crowd is REALLY pissing me off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"I didn't know Moses could jump."

:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice shot by Harden, Good hang time


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

vs.










I can see it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Westbrook is having a bad showing in this game so far.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> The crowd is REALLY pissing me off.


Yep. Ughtastic.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job, love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rookies 42-37

Big dunk by Lopez


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm this close to putting it on mute. WTF keeps screaming


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Evans is amazing. Nice lay up


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Evans all day getting buckets!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The three-point shot is not cooperating with OJ Mayo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Evans is getting it done efficiently out there, plus has had some nice dimes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In regards to the screaming kids, here's what JA Adande suggested: "They should've trucked them down to Cowboys Stadium and let them run around for an hour before bringing them to the arena."


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sophs need to get Gallinari the ball and let him shoot, shoot, shoot...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Has there even been a triple-double in one of these games?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Evans getting it done out there, buckets!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ty Evans is awesome.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Westbrook is terrible


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Blair with the dunk off the back board, love this game!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DeJaun Blair off the backboard to himself! That was awesome!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OMG What a dunk by Blair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

casspi with the steal and dunk


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

There is Evans, and everybody else.. Dude is a straight baller shot caller!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

WOW.

That was Rondo and Kobe combined.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow! What a move again by Evans! The Kings rookies' have shown up to play here tonight!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Evans is God. LOL what a shot.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How the **** did Evans just do that


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eric Gordon with a preview of what's to come at halftime?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk by Gordon


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Every single player has scored in this game - nice to see.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Damn, the sophs need to pass more, so many missed opportunities for alley-oops


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Gumby!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jennings scores again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Flynn with the lay up


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jennings with a nice step back three ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Memphis teammates hooking up.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rookies rattling the cage of the sophomores.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight cracking jokes about Craig Sager's suit.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice to see Caspi getting some looks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did not expect this kind of first half - the rookies are looking very impressive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Halftime 67-55 Rookies


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Craig is the best dressing guy in all of the NBA


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

There is no way Rookies should be winning this game, Sophmores are playing stupind with not much passing in the paint and dumb turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS – Mark Cuban didn’t mind finishing the NBA All-Star Celebrity Game with no points.
> 
> No technical fouls? Now that really bummed the Dallas Mavericks’ billionaire owner.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallasmavericks/post/_/id/4665731/cuban-no-points-no-technicals-no-injuries

:laugh:

Mike Breen should've T'd him up!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

14 points for Evans on 6/8 shooting 3 boards 3 assists and 4 steals.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Evans with 14 points on 6/8 shooting, as well as 3 boards, 3 assists and 4 steals in the first half.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Evans with 14 points on 6/8 shooting, as well as 3 boards, 3 assists and 4 steals in the first half.


This is what I just posted, but whats interesting is that Brandon Jennings has the exact same amount of points, but on six more shots I believe. Advantage Evans.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I got 5 on EGo in the dunk. Let's get it!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

rookies getting it done by being more aggressive. sophs trying to play the transition game with them but they just can't have the passing ability. to fest from sophs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Barkley, Smith & Howard on the broadcast team - sweet!

Barkley asking if he could curse is gold.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh no...Cheryl Miller...ugh.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

lmao at charles getting on dwight and shaq haha


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LOL Sir Charles telling Dwight to go at Shaq. Got to Love Charles, he's as real as it comes in life. And actually went at Shaq once himself.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dwight Howard is much more mature than Shaq in terms of how he handles himself professionally.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Timne for the dunk off... I don't care what Gordon does or what DeRozan doesn't do but I am going to vote for DeRozan.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

great, it's brother miller


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice dunk through the legs!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice first dunk by DeRozan - he made it look EASY.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight refuses to get into it in regards to the Shaq situation.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pulling a Nate Robinson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon having a hard time with his dunk

He missed it!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

not another nate robinson, ugh!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"Nate Robinson knows what this feels like."

:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally not bad!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did not like the 2nd dunk by DeRozan.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol "Charles Barkley with no regard for human life!"


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Let's go EGo.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

thanks for wasting our time gordon


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Gordon was definitely better when he made them.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm exercising my right to vote... DeRozan.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I agree with Kenny, good dunks for guards, but not for the contest


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

wow, in the nba.com website they mixed up derozan and gordon's pictures.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I think DaRozen, by a hair


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

gordon is not a good dunker compared to derozan. derozan is so laid back, he's saving something special for tomorrow. fans would be dumb to vote in gordon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vuchato said:


> Gordon was definitely better when he made them.


Agreed.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

EGZo will shock the world with this last dunk! just wait


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> EGZo will shock the world with this last dunk! just wait


There are no more dunks...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basel said:


> There are no more dunks...


If he dunked one more time, that would have been shocking.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

so glad it's not Gordon


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DeRozan wins it - no shocker here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaRozen! Hope he shows more tomorrow


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The NBA needs to set a new regulation keeping the Miller's 1,000 yards from any NBA event.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown is winning tomorrow. DeRozan's got nothing on him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Did you guys see how Dwight looked at Barkley when he said Gerald Wallace would win?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

truebluefan said:


> DaRozen! Hope he shows more tomorrow


DeRozan definitely saved is best for tomorrow. You could see he went safe with the second one.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

"maybe we should put a deer in the dunk contest" gotta love charles


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Maybe we should put a deer in the dunk contest.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

^beer really.?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

derozan saw what gordon could do(or rather, couldn't do) and went safe with his second dunk. he knews fans could see that he was clearly the better dunker.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Shannon Brown is going to school them tomorrow.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

There is my boy Evans again!! Getting buckets!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

evans scores again. Assist Jennings


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Westbrook answers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That was Curry, he has been silent


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jennings with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blair with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

17:41 73-59 Rookies


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice shot by Curry


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Curry heating up for the rookies.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's not "Stephon" Curry - it's Stephen. It's not hard to pronounce.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry again! After a Westbrook basket

Lopez dunks

Curry again! 6 straight


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Westbrook is making me sick


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice move by Lopez


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brook Lopez is one tall mother****er.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

The sophs should go inside to their big men way more


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sophs are gonna mess around and lose this game - they could certainly use Rose in there...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Westbrook is pretty good. LOL


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

uh-oh Blair is hurt.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> uh-oh Blair is hurt.


Nah, just a poke to the eye, it looks like. Nothing serious.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Westbrook having a good game after all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vote for MVP here: http://www.nba.com/allstar2010/polls/rookie/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

the sophs are playing so selfish, they should throw lob pass after lob pass to lopez and gasol instead of shooting so much


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, Lopez and Gasol have a combined 8 shots - that's terrible considering nobody from the rookies can guard them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gasol scores, Gibson fouls him


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Basel said:


> It's not "Stephon" Curry - it's Stephen. It's not hard to pronounce.


Don't correct people unless you know what you're talking about.



> 1. OK, let's get it straight now — Steph-en. If you pay attention to this team over the next week, you'll hear a lot about Stephen Curry, who pronounces his name as if it were spelled, "Steffen," not how most people named Stephen say their name.


http://deadspin.com/243357/ncaa-pants-party-maryland-vs-davidson


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Evans all day!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Westbrook taking over for his squad.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nate Robinson is kinda stupid and annoying.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Evans take it to the bucket!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice steal by Tyreke Evans.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Westbrook with an and one.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

myst said:


> Don't correct people unless you know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadspin.com/243357/ncaa-pants-party-maryland-vs-davidson


Basel, I'm sure, was referring to the correct pronunciation...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

the big men have to right the ship now


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gasol with the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice try Flynn, Gibson dunks the put back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

10:52 98-84.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

is Lopez only 7 foot tall? he looks like 7'2"


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jeez, Pau Gasol's hands are like tree branches


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

wow, Beasley is playing like ****


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jennings has 20 now


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rookies are gonna win!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

and as I say that he makes the ridiculous alley-oop


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Beasley has 15 now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

myst said:


> Don't correct people unless you know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadspin.com/243357/ncaa-pants-party-maryland-vs-davidson


Right...I know that's how it's pronounced...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the hell? I had to leave for five minutes, I come back, and Westbrook has 30 points on 14/22?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

the sophs gotta play some D if they wanna win this


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Evans getting buckets!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sophs cant close the gap


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DeJuan Blair with 16 and 15 - nice.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basel said:


> DeJuan Blair with 16 and 15 - nice.


The Bulls had a chance to get him instead of Gibson. I wanted Blair on the Bulls team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait to see the best of EJ, Kenny & Charles. I'm pissed it interferes with the Opening Ceremony of the Winter Olympics, though (which, by the way, we now have a forum for - cheap plug!).


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Westbrook should've given it to Lopez. Easy buckets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Russell Westbrook is on fire now.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

okay, westbrook is on fire now


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Westbrook with 40!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Evans with the and one!! Dude gets buckets!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Basel said:


> Russell Westbrook is on fire now.


hahaha


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Poor Lopez, hustling back and forth and can't get a touch


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Props to the rookies tonight. They have set the record for most points scored by a rookie team, by the way, which was previously 118 in 2004.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Beasley's shot is so off


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brook Lopez can't even get a win on the highly favored sophomore team - he can't catch a break this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The crowd is doing the wave, it appears.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't like Jennings


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry for 3


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Stephen Curry and that's the game.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

Basel said:


> Brook Lopez can't even get a win on the highly favored sophomore team - he can't catch a break this season.


Looks like the guy who wants it the most out there too. I feel bad for him not getting the touches with Westbrook and Beasley going rogue. Big men never do well in these All-Star games though (aside from Blair who is tearing it up this game).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steph Curry just put the game away.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

beasley wasnt going to give it up


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Evans To Caspi!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rookies get bragging rights this season.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Interrobang said:


> Looks like the guy who wants it the most out there too. I feel bad for him not getting the touches with Westbrook and Beasley going rogue. Big men never do well in these All-Star games though (aside from Blair who is tearing it up this game).


Blair is working harder.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk by Harden


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Blair for MVP


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LOL, Blair wanted the ball!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow blair.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blair for MVP?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Beasley for 3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blair could very well get MVP.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Blair for MVP


Beat me to it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Beasley hits again


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

yep, Blair for MVP


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Blair got it! 20-20!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Blair with the 20/20.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DeJuan Blair gets a 20/20 game! Awesome.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Blair killed the soph's bigs, he's a beast


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

22-22!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rookies 140-128.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blair's even got 4 assists to go along with his performance tonight.

Blair misses the free throw, gets ANOTHER rebound and scores again! :laugh:


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Bad *** game - Blair's a mother****ing beast!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

everyone knows it's Blair's! Love it!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Enjoyed it! Look forward to tomorrow night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/allstar2010/polls/rookie/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1

Vote for the MVP! I want Co-MVP with Evans/Blair.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Blair is the second coming of Elton Brand.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Blair's a hell of a rebounder and hustle guy but Curry's the guy to watch


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

damn, blair deserves it, he killed the sophs' big men


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tyreke Evans deserved the MVP he had a great all around game, extremely efficient!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Travesty. You see Brook Lopez shaking his head in the back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tyreke Evans gets MVP and well deserved, though Blair should've gotten a piece of it.

Evans says he's sharing the award with Blair.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Tyreke's a class act. Great ending to a fun game


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aww. Sharing is caring.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Right on, Evans is making it a co-mvps.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

Shaoxia said:


> Blair is the second coming of Elton Brand.


Brand was the first coming of Dejuan Blair.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Blair is not the official MVP, but everyone knows he was the man, and he made a name for himself which is more important. this was the first time I'd seen him play and I'm impressed.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone who questions why Evans won the MVP, must not of watched the entire game. There is a reason why Westbrook scored 40 points, he shot the ball 29 times. Blair did most of his damage inside and rebounding like a monster. Dude was great no doubt. However Evans scored 26 points on 15 shots, Evans got less shots than Blair and Westbrook, but shot the ball 11/15 had 6 Rebounds 5 Assists and 5 Steals. He was the complete package from start to finish.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This edition of Inside the NBA should be awesome.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> This edition of Inside the NBA should be awesome.


This.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Charles Barkley is seriously one of the funniest TV personalities out there, in my opinion.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Somebody needs to tell Charles to change those ridiculous shoes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at Shaq ripping on Kenny Smith.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stephon Marbury's a clown.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I can't get enough of the Flavor Flav and Yao Ming Kenny Smith segements. Kenny Anderson!! Happy Birthday Kenny.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenny Smiths jersey retirement ... LMFAO


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

This is great.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

"I've got two words for you!" 


That's my favorite Charles clip ever


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The teleprompter stunt was ****ing hilarious.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh: at the teleprompter action...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The suit of armor has me rolling because of Charles reaction .


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Charles.. " I got the neck man."


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

OMG Charles blacked out... LMFAO


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The changing diapers thing was too ****ing funny. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really hope you all are watching this - best postgame show ever and it's not even close.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Basel said:


> I really hope you all are watching this - best postgame show ever and it's not even close.


I can't watch it. 

If anybody knows where to find it online (recorded), please tell me.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The kiss aka the race is an all time classic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All-Star Weekend in Las Vegas was one of my favorite All-Star Weekends.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kenny Smith getting "run over" by the car was ****ing HILARIOUS.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dejuan Blair is a monster, and I'm happy Beas had a good game.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

The dunk in was the worst idea ever. It was actually worse than the Dunk Comp which I thought was impossible.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Especially as Gordon was pretty ****. DeRozan's first was sick. That was it.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i really liked what the sophs did. they were aggressive and attacked the rim the entire game. tyreke evans was the main reason the rookies won this. he was mr. efficient and was critical for the rookies to get their lead and maintain their lead.

blair was great but part of his stat came during "garbage time" where he was sort of beating a dead horse and then some. i'll give him credit that he did out play brook lopez for the majority of the night. he made lopez his *****.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Blair was awesome but it wasn't until the later moments in the game when he really took notice from the viewers. If the voting was open only AFTER the game instead of DURING it'd have different fan voting results. Dejuan Blair set a *new rookie-game record in rebounding*, check out his stats: 22 points (11-19), 23 rebounds (10 offensive), 4 assists, and only one turnover in 30:33 minutes of action. 

Evans had a great night as well: 26 points (11-15), 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 5 steals but also had 3 turnovers. However imo Blair deserves it more since not only did he have less turnovers but he outrebounded against much taller opponents while being on a much smaller team; remember *Dejuan Blair is only 6'7" and he's going up against 7-footers in Marc Gasol and Lopez*. In fact Blair was so tenacious on the boards that the *second highest rebounders only had 7*.

As Craig Sager was presenting the trophy you saw it in the players' body language that Blair earned the real MVP nod. Lopez was shaking his head at the news that Evans won and Evans himself knew it was bogus thats why he made that classy decision to share the honor. Some pics of the night:










That was a nasty fall - the Sophs were tired of Blair getting points so they wrestled him down to the floor but he still got the bucket.










This is a great pic that symbolizes Blair's impact - he carried the vastly undersized team's rebounding on his back 










Classy ending to a great night of all star basketball. I doubt the real all star game will be anywhere near as fun of an experience.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Anyboyd privy to extensive highlights of this game? I've caught what NBA.com has allowed me (a whopping two minutes of the game and 1 minute of the dunk in!) ... 

Great updates, they helped me get through work. I'm hoping for the same again tonight


----------



## game11523 (Apr 19, 2009)

garnett said:


> The dunk in was the worst idea ever. It was actually worse than the Dunk Comp which I thought was impossible.


you actually thought the "dunk in" was gonna be better than the actual dunk contest? it was more like a teezer, preview, just like it was advertised


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's the part 2 of my dunk videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-q4PXypwJs

Or, if you can't hear the audio thanks to almighty WMG, you can just direct download - http://bit.ly/9NqVnY

Bai!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just watching the TNT best of videos and realizing Vince has pulled of some really sick dunks. He's all star dunk off the backboard should have made a list.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am watching that too. Spud Webb and 'Nich'

Amazing dunkers. 

Nate is suppose to be featured later.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

where the hell does craig sager buy his outfits???

its incredible!!! everytime i think to myself, there is no way you cant top this, he come with something even crazier!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> where the hell does craig sager buy his outfits???
> 
> its incredible!!! everytime i think to myself, there is no way you cant top this, he come with something even crazier!!!


Those shoes....wow


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Time for h.o.r.s.e


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

do vegas bookers take bets on quotes??

i'd bet a good amount on kenny smith pulling his groundhog quote 
"the dunk contest his back...."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Barkley picks Rondo as the projected winner


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Participants

Durant
Rondo
Casspi


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hes gonna get traded!!! so damn corny :lol:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I got 5 on Omri. He looks like he has a pretty good bag of tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That's pretty cool that the fans get to choose the shot. That is a pretty hard shot. lol.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow what a first shot they have to do. Backwards, between the legs from the top of the key three pt line


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

All three missed. LOL


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

god how many commercial sets do they have to run??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> god how many commercial sets do they have to run??


It will be that way all night long.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> It will be that way all night long.


new drinking game... everyone has to take a shot when the lebron/kobe puppet commercials get played!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rajon got it!!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

durant just found rondos kryptonite... anything from 12 feet out!!! and right as i say it he drains the shot!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice shot Durant!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

airmail.... embaressing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rondo matches! Wow


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Casspi with the air ball.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Durant makes it all look so easy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I used to do that shot as well. behind the basket


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

some really uninspired horse shots goin on here....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rondo with an h.o


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

They should do something more exciting. 3/4 one handed backwards shot. It's for the fans.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Casspi with the banked fT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Durant matches lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

All three made it.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

3 point hook shots, 360 jumpers, do somethin fun damnit!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Someone should do an off the Charles Barkley's face shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LOL wasnt close. Durant behind the back from three pt line


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

wow thats pathetic casspi... ive made that through the legs layup about 1200 times in my life as a horse shot!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

DO SOMETHING EXCITING.

argh.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rondo showing some range.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rondo a 3 from out of bounds


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

gotta throw it out there... is there any reason casspi is in this thing?? could they seriously not get another person willing to participate??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Casspi missed. h.o.r


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> gotta throw it out there... is there any reason casspi is in this thing?? could they seriously not get another person willing to participate??


Good question! I would like to know as well.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Having a ref and a shot clock here is ridiculous.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dinner time. BBL


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

thank you for at least trying to be creative rondo!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

there we go!!! i seriously thought rondo would be the least inspired one but at least hes tryin!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

They need to beg Lebron to get in this, he has the personality to make this entertaining


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yawn. KD just put em away with 3s.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Poor kid?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

horse is one of the funnest playground thigns around, guess it doesnt translate to being fun watching nba players play it. this is a time where kobe/lebron/wade would be the most fun thing around


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol I saw that clip and I laughed.

This is getting terribly boring.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kiss Charles Barkley's head then shoot a 3.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The problem is these players think they're too cool for this, so they're not really trying to win and make a fool of themselves like we would do on a playground court


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Durant has an ho now! That didnt sound good. LOL


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. Rajon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Casspi is gone. Rondo vs. Durant.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

****in Omar


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Durant on fire from 3


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol @ Charles.

Durant won't miss.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

H.O.R.S.E... doing our best job of making you wish you were watching the 3-point shootout.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

HORSE is so ****. In the interest of time, lets make it a shootout. 

Both are on fire hahahaha.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Since when could Rondo shoot?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

both guys did well from the 3 pt line.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

MISS kevin durant


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is the most boring thing I've ever seen.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

So he gets a traffic cone. Better than that little cardboard box with a horse on it.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

FX™ said:


> This is the most boring thing I've ever seen.


It's like watching what would happen if any regular guy was playing HORSE... except for the shootout at the end.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> It's like watching what would happen if any regular guy was playing HORSE... except for the shootout at the end.


I didn't realise you could actually get more boring than the HORSE game was at first, then when it got to the shootout it happened.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I turned it off it was so boring


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's now 1.15am for me. I am drinking Boost Energy Drink, eating chocolate, and taking Lucozade Energy Tablets. I can do this.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FX™ said:


> It's now 1.15am for me. I am drinking Boost Energy Drink, eating chocolate, and taking Lucozade Energy Tablets. I can do this.


:jawdrop: Wired yet? Now you are a loyal fan!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Predictions
3-Point Shootout - Curry
Skills Challenge - Nash
Shooting Stars - Team Los Angeles (Brent Barry!)
Dunk Contest - Wallace


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Brent Barry is in it!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

C-Webb!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's go Kenny!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

No Reggie Miller would make this night a lot better.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

S Smith has lost his touch.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Steve Smith drains the half court shot!

Atlanta's done.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hawks have missed a bunch at half court. Finally Smith made one.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Brent Barry!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's go Brent!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lakers made good time. Barry drills it from mid court. 60 seconds


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

smh

Atlanta's never getting invited back for the Skills Challenge


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lol Kings beat the hawks by 1 second!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kenny Smith from half court


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

KENNY SMITH!!

yeeyayeyaaa


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I wish I could mute Reggie really bad.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

nothing on justintv is working. link plz? tyia


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Texas 34 seconds in the finals!! wow


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Somebody needs to kick Reggie out of the booth.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ahnold loves him some Team L.A.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

mysterio said:


> nothing on justintv is working. link plz? tyia


NBA.com has their own stream from TNT.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TNT also owns NBATV?


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> NBA.com has their own stream from TNT.


so obvious, eh... thnx!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh:

Steve Nash is the man.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Who will win the skills challenge


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Go Nash!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash is ****ing funny. I've got D-Will taking this.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nash is awesome!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Westbrook 44.1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jennings 35.7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nash 35.0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

D. Williams 34.1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash vs. Williams in the final.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nash 29.9 Very good!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Williams could've had it...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nash wins big. Williams had a problem with the last passing obstacle


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Nash wins it. And tries blocking Williams' shot at the end. Awesome.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

TACO BEEELL skills champeen


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What up W Bush


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Here we go 3 pt contest.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

moneys on curry, Im feelin spicy!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Going with my boy Stephen Curry


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am too. I think the kid can do it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm going with the homer pick and picking Cook


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Paul Pierce with a pretty solid score of 17.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pierce gets 17.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups ties Pierce


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's go Curry, 20+


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

stephen flurry!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 18.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Curry with 18. He needed some of those money balls.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Curry looked good on that - if he hits the money balls next time around he'll be good to go.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Curry doing the family name proud.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gallanari 15


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oooh Channing Frye


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Frye LOOKED good to start.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Channing Frye 14


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on DQ knock some down


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cook defending champion 15


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups and Pierce for a playoff. Winner to face Curry.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Curry has this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You dont live by 3's, you die by 3's - Barkley Charles


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

that might be the wierdest educational commercial ever, in life. **** that may be the wierdest commercial period


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pierce in the final book it


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

20 for Pierce

KG loves it, haha


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

20... Come on Curry!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow PP with 21

Was it 20? I counted 21, I am probably wrong


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups 14


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

chocolate thundaaaa!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Daryll Dawkins!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Darryl Dawkins WTF!!??


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Curry chokingggggggggg


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 17. 

Pierce wins.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. Who would have thought Pierce would win the 3 point shootout.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Paul Pierce wins it


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pierce? Blech.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

at least the celtics can get writtin into the recordbooks as winning something this season :lol:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am shocked with PP winning it


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I think everyone counted him out because of his slow stroke

Pierce is still a dick mind you


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I would rather anyone but Pierce to win it, damn


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He was acting as if he'd won something credible


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Pierce didn't win, Curry choked.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to see what Shannon Brown's got up his sleeve! 

And damn, I wanted Curry to win it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I did too Basel. I did too


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lets go Gerald Wallace


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

derozan all day for my pick


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is the first time in a while I've been this excited about the dunk contest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am going with Brown. Dont know why, just have a feeling. 

Watch Nate three-peat. lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Everyone but Nate excites me in this competition, but I want a Wallace/Brown final...though that wont happen cos the public seem to ride the dick of Nate Robinson


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lame.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What is?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I agree with Barkley, Pierce is not a shooter. He is a scorer.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The fact that Pierce won the three point shootout, might've been a little late but I'm just now finding out.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

truebluefan said:


> I agree with Barkley, Pierce is not a shooter. He is a scorer.


Apparently not.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The crowd have just been bored as hell so far tonight by the sounds of things


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good panel of judges.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Apparently not.


Well for one night anyway


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** off Cheryl


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was nice, made it look easy as hell


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pretty nice dunk. I expect more.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DeRozan was first. An "ok" dunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon best deliver tonight, seeing as how much anticipation has been put on him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown Oh my....

Oh me missed it! That would have been great


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was ****, the first dunk would've been much better


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

huge disappointment.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Shannon...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Boooooooooooo

First dunk was pretty sick though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Heres my man, crazy athletic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well I thought he would win. Not with a 37 lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wtf was that Gerald? A simple reverse?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

crap crash


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We got spoiled by Vince Carter.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

lol at these dunks. Shannon disappointed me


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson Oh God he can jump


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That was pretty good for Nate Robinson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did not like any of the first four dunks.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on Shannon!!! 50!!!!


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

prediction now: Nate/Derozan finals. Who wins, anyone's guess.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Shannon Brown being a bigger letdown than Spiderman 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basel said:


> Did not like any of the first four dunks.


Ya, nothing great for sure. DeRozen tried something spectacular, but didnt make it.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

lameness


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

They made a site for Shannon to come bottom so far with a switch hands dunk? Nice


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kobe to assist with Brown

Just an alley oop


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon disappointed me. That sucked.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Prizes for the biggest disappointment of the All-Star Weekend go to Shannon Brown!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Argh. He should have went for the honey dip or smack the backboard or something. Booooo.

Worst dunk contest ever.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Flip Murray to assist Wallace

Missed. Reverse dunk. Blech


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gerald's was ok, still nothing good

Dwight laughing at them haha


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FX™ said:


> Prizes for the biggest disappointment of the All-Star Weekend go to Shannon Brown!


You got my vote, Wallace is a close second


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God, this is terrible. I got excited for this?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

There you go.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Weems to assist DeRozan 

there ya go!!!! Much better


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Agreed giordun, if he'd have honey dipped it, that would've been 45+

DeRozans was nice, but 50? **** off


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Can someone PLEASE give Charles Barkley and Reggie Miller their own sitcom together...These two are hilarious together


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Judges give a 50 way too easy


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

FX™ said:


> DeRozans was nice, but 50? **** off


Probly because they have been waiting to see something


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FSH said:


> Can someone PLEASE give Charles Barkley and Reggie Miller their own sitcom together...These two are hilarious together


They have been funny.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

so filthy, just give him the crown and end this crappy night.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Meh


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pressure is on Nate

Gallanari to assists

Nice, but a 45.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

DeRozan please win this. The world hates Nate Robinson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DeRozan has the best dunk so far.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bye Shannon and Gerald, dont base your predictions on who are the best athletic in game dunkers!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Derozan's dunk should have been a 45 at best. Still impressive though.

Let's face it.... unless somebody is doing a 720 or a double eastbay, we're not gonna be seeing much to raise any eyebrows.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm gonna vote like crazy for Demar 

Especially as Nate fails his first two, he cant make that


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nate is going to lose. Nothing great


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Omg! An alley oop to yourself!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Barkley is the only reason to watch this crapfest


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

this has just been awful


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DeRozan will win. Nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Worst dunk contest ever?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

At least last year's one was stupid. This year's one is pathetic.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Basel said:


> Worst dunk contest ever?


by far..

What the hell is the point of the cheerleaders?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

g-member dunk by nate there


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Reverse off of the glass. Nate. 

Nate shook her pom poms


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nates was nice

I bet the judges would've given that a 50...undeservingly


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

LeBron would dominate this field.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DeRozan dunk was nice.

Smith thinks Nate won


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Some team should have signed James White just to be in this.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Of course Nate won no one knows who the hell DeRozan is


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

next year the NBA needs to pay Kobe, Lebron and Wade to be in this, unless the field improves tonight was the last dunk contest i will ever watch


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Voted for DeRozan. Worst dunk contest ever but I hate Nate Robinson as a dunk contest person.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a joke of a contest. Wow.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gotta get some big names into the contest in the future. I mean this is all-star weekend end.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Worst dunk contest ever


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Highlight of the light was those 2 seconds where you see the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders get off the court and you got to see the nice *** of one of them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nobody should win.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Worst dunk contest ever


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I Officially Blame this pile of crap they called a dunk contest on LeBron James.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of the worst All-Star weekends in general so far. No Kobe tomorrow night will only make it worse.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Highlight of the light was those 2 seconds where you see the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders get off the court and you got to see the nice *** of one of them.


The highlight was Barkley saying that it would be Impressive if Nate was taller then one of them Cheerleaders...That **** had me rolling


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Organized Chaos said:


> Nobody should win.


lol, agreed.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm gonna go watch a donk contest on youtube to make up for this. Hellooooooo 18yr olds


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Barkley again!


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Absolutely dreadful

Even HD couldn't save this... although I agree, the cheerleader's booty was great.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

"Maybe nobody will win."

"I heard that Charles Barkley."


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Now its just a bigger Joke...Congrats NBA


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CHarles said it out loud, "Nobody should win"


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

51% - Nate, pretty obviously going to happen

DeRozan's a nice guy, it actually looked like he wanted to win this


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

He won with 51%??? wow, they should have made a bigger deal about that. Recount!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a ****ing joke. Nate Robinson is a 3-time dunk champion? :laugh:

God, please don't let him back next season.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, the whole day sucked.

Favorite moment of the day came when Charles Barkley brought out a little kid to play "defense" in the HORSE competition..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basel said:


> One of the worst All-Star weekends in general so far. No Kobe tomorrow night will only make it worse.


Its not just Kobe, a lot of stars are not playing


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

bla bla bla no one cares.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Watching paint dry would've been more entertaining.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Air Up There...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

ATLien said:


> Wow, the whole day sucked.
> 
> Favorite moment of the day came when Charles Barkley brought out a little kid to play "defense" in the HORSE competition..


That was Kenny.

Man Charles Barkley is what makes the weekend.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Why the hell didnt Mr 720 just compete!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I must say, I am dissapointed in the dunk contest. 

Actually the three pt contest sucked as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Its not just Kobe, a lot of stars are not playing


Right, but I'm bias.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Why did LeBron Not want to participate?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basel said:


> Right, but I'm bias.


You biased? I'm shocked. lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I liked the Rookie Challenge, that was pretty good, but the rest has been ****


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

It's a shame when the best part of Allstar saturday is the skills challenge.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

such an anti-climactic, patched together feel for everything tonight. They should just have the three point shootout and the rookkie sophomore game on saturday, trim all the fat until they can field some gaurenteed entertainment.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I just don't even watch saturday of the allstar weekend anymore, it's sucked for a while now. Hell, the entire weekend is pretty bad, actually.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Don't panic!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Who's the D-League guy that can do a 720?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Not only were most of the dunks stuff you see during a game, but most of em missed it on their first try!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

D-League Dunk Contest was better.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

I still want to see a 3pt contest of big man. Shaq vs Dwight vs Thabeet and guys like them

That's the only thing that would make me interested on the saturday all-star day


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Shannon had better dunks in the hs dunk contest. I'm more excited about the trade deadline than this pile of horse****..


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

The worst dunk contest I have ever seen. The 2nd worst was the year Brent Barry won, but at least Michael Finley put on a show in that contest and should have won it. But this year was lame. They need to put the stars that people want to see in the contest and offer like a million dollar prize to the winner or something. Something to make the stars interested. The entertaining thing from tonight was Charles Barkley running his mouth. Reggie got his mouth piece going a little bit too, but Charles was on fire tonight. Had me rolling.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Shannon had better dunks in the hs dunk contest. I'm more excited about the trade deadline than this pile of horse****..


So am I.... the NHL trade deadline


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Eh I watched college basketball. I really never cared about the dunk contest though. It's just a load of hype.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bron would have easily won it, which is why I dont get why he's so scared competing. Really disappointing contest though, no creativity whatsoever.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Last name 'ever'. First name 'worst dunk contest'..


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Well judging from the posts, Id say this dunk contest was pretty terrible but still anyone want to fill me in on it.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

The D-league dunk contest kicked the NBA's *** 

Hopefully Lebron, Dwight, or some superstar shows up next year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I had to step out right as the dunk contest got started - sounds like I didn't miss anything important.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nash has never played better defense in his life


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HB said:


> Nash has never played better defense in his life


And Williams still made it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He jumped up there early and Williams just waited.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

www.whydshannondunk.com


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> He jumped up there early and Williams just waited.


Haha, no I know. It was a great moment.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Lololol...

Every year, it's like everyone doesn't remember how ****ty last year's All-Star Saturday was. It's always boring. Nobody tries and nobody really cares. It's been like that for about 5 or 6 years. J-Rich was the last good spectacle in the dunk contest, and then people ran out of ideas so it became a showmanship contest.

I've said it before many times and I'll say it again, I'd rather watch a preseason game than any all-star festivities.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

HB said:


> Bron would have easily won it, which is why I dont get why he's so scared competing. Really disappointing contest though, no creativity whatsoever.


I'm sure Lebron's overbearingly protective wife, Nike, told him to take back his word.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Problem with the dunk contest is the stupid gimmicks. Just let them do dunks. Stop making them need a partner to help them. These guys dunk their entire lives by going one on one. Also, if you're in the contest. Why are you saving your best dunks for last? Shannon looked like he was going to cry because he didn't do his best and it looked like he didn't even try.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That's his own fault though ^ he could've easily done something better than a change hands dunk, and a simple alley oop, just something slightly better at least?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it was a disappointing dunk contest because honestly, shannon brown didn't even try. and crash isn't exactly a rising star. he has no incentive to make a name for himself so he just went with safe dunks.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

eh, the festivities on the saturday are never that exciting anyway. or on sunday.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i actually liked some of the stuff demar derozan and nate robinson had. pretty sure derozan had the win in the bag until he did a two handed windmill. at least do that off a pass from weems or something because two hand windmill from way inside the freethrow line does not look all that impressive. but i personally enjoyed watching the chemistry between the two team mates. weems and derozan really know how to make each other play better and should be very good players for the raptors.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

90 minutes before the game Meh.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

OneRepublic can't sing live


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FX™ said:


> OneRepublic can't sing live


I am glad you made the post! I thought it was just me.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not exactly a fan of their recorded stuff, but that was real bad


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

new idea to make HORSE competition more interesting. After every missed shot, the player has to take a shot. would make for interesting shots attempted later. May also be applied to dunk contest. Y/N?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

McLovin!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Seriously McLovin? Rondo?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol at Barkley's face on McLovin


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Everytime I see that trade between Dallas and Washington, I just think WTF


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Lol @ TNT fading out to commercial as Mark Cuban was going to talk about the CBA. Not having those headsets on doesn't help for commercial warnings haha...."technical problems"


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jakain said:


> Lol @ TNT fading out to commercial as Mark Cuban was going to talk about the CBA. Not having those headsets on doesn't help for commercial warnings haha...."technical problems"


That was bull****!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Aghhhh, how long till it starts? This is so boring.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

FX™ said:


> Aghhhh, how long till it starts? This is so boring.


20 minutes until the lineups are introduced, no? Still a ways to go...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ha - nice tie, Craig.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

lol at the technical difficulties, Sager said the same exact line twice


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Lebron is a Cowboys fan?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

shoop da whoop said:


> Lebron is a Cowboys fan?


Yep. I thought that was relatively well known...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Who are actually starting for both teams, after all these injuries?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Why the heck did they have to have Reggie Miller tonight too?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Reggie and Cheryl are just too much on the annoyance scale


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

FX™ said:


> Who are actually starting for both teams, after all these injuries?


Dirk and Joe Johnson are gonna start.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The people standing there watching Usher... How do they watch the game afterwards?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Where has Usher been recently?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Quest Crew!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That's a lot of guys on one stage, how about knowing your audience Usher? We want to see some girls, not you holding hands with a bunch of guys


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice lip syncing


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I love Gerald Wallace, but this All-Star weekend has dropped him down a couple of notches. He just has no charisma, just stands there.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol. Go East!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

myst said:


> That's a lot of guys on one stage, how about knowing your audience Usher? We want to see some girls, not you holding hands with a bunch of guys


He listened to you


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yay there are girls on the stage. Hopefully that won't be the highlight of the night like yesterday...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shame about his ****ty music


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ooh looky! Injured stars!!


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Call me crazy, but when I turn on the TV to watch basketball, I want to watch basketball, not Usher's worn-out ***.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Z-Bo, Deron, Durant, LeBron and Wade will be the stars of this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This year must have the worst cast of All-Stars in a while. I mean we used to have like 25-5-5 Vince Carter as snubs but this year we have Rondo, David Lee, Z-Bo, Horford, Kaman making the All-Star game.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Shows you what a mockery the all-star selections are if Kevin Durant is in his first all-star game. He only had to emerge as a league superstar to get there.

And there's Jason Kidd... most undeserving selection ever.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a weak year; Wallace, Lee, Rondo, Horford, Joe Johnson (starting), Kaman, Randolph, Kidd


Nice suit CP3


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This West team is HUGE


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Steve Nash has such an electric personality. How could anybody not like the guy?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just piss off Usher


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm just looking at the stadium and... wow.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If Steve Nash stops playing in All-Sar Games will they stop singing the Canadian National anthem?

Lol zooming in at Bosh.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I normally don't give a **** about the national anthem but is the electric guitar cool with the national anthem?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> If Steve Nash stops playing in All-Sar Games will they stop singing the Canadian National anthem?
> 
> Lol zooming in at Bosh.


They aren't performing the Canadian national anthem because of Nash, it is because of the Raptors being part of the NBA.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

No, it's **** (the guitar)


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hahaha they're doing the autotune the news thing.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

croco said:


> They aren't performing the Canadian national anthem because of Nash, it is because of the Raptors being part of the NBA.


Do they perform both at the Raptors games?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Time for basketball? Please?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WCF starting lineup is gigantic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow! Almost 2 hrs later it hasnt started yet


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

HB said:


> WCF starting lineup is gigantic


Nash/Melo/Dirk/Duncan/Amare

Ridiculous

7 footer at small forward? Damn


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is the problem with a huge stadium, the camera is too far away


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finally! Lets go


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Nash/Melo/Dirk/Duncan/Amare
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> 7 footer at small forward? Damn


It was bigger a few years ago when it was Kobe/KG/Duncan/Shaq


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nash to Dirk for the first bazsket!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dirka


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dirk is stroking it!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dirk's hits his first two, 6-0 lead already


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nash is guarding Wade, they better take advantage of that


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yawn.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bron for 3


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finally, LeBron hits a 3


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm glad they zoomed on Nash blowing his nose


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bron for 3.

I wanna see some dunks.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

haha that chick just bounced the ball of that dudes melon when it went out of bounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Amare with the dunk wow


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Amare put-back, people say he's lost explosiveness...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duncan scores. 

Wade with the monster dunk


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Tell someone to give Shaq their jersey.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shaq with a pretty plain suit


Wade, nice


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Amare with the lay up 12-7 West


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mello for 2. West rolling early


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Garnett stops the bleeding.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

whats with the organ guy!?!? hes playing every tune back-to-back.. surely hes not going to keep this up the whole gm!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

DWIGHT FOR 3!!!

yeayea


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dwight for 3. Wow


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwight Howard 3? Magic will have no inside presence whatsoever at this rate!!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

dwight for 3!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LOL he tried another 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

There you go. Howard dunks this time. If he hits the ft, he could cut the lead to 1


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

no more dunks dwight. i want to see you show us some range.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwight put a little extra on that to finish it with a dunk, he wouldn't have done that if it was a normal season game


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Joe Johnson is so boring, even his game is boring


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm gonna float like a butterfly and sting like a bee.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

myst said:


> Joe Johnson is so boring, even his game is boring


I wonder if the size of the crowd has him nervous?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

myst said:


> Joe Johnson is so boring, even his game is boring


Get Rose in there, see what could've been for us if we landed the #1


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh in and dunking


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I was hoping LeBron would've been able to dunk that


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

West team should stick in

PG - Z-Bo
SG - Dirk
SF - Gasol
PF - Amare
C - Duncan

And they still have Kaman. Lol.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The camera angle was ****ed so I didnt see, but wtf did Billups do to turn that over


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Actually that would be awesome. Put in Z-Bo then Z-Bo does this


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sorry Doug Collins I dont want a 'serious' All star game


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bosh woke the crowd up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Boshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... owwwwwwwwwww


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow! Nice Dunk by Bosh Wow!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron just shoulder checked Paul Pierce when he turned around lol

Then missed the show-off dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mello knew he had made the 3 pt shot before it got there! He has 13


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like Wade got Gabrielle Union a front row seat


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The first time I see Z-Bo play defense ever... And it's in an All-Star Game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol Dwight circus shot

Lets go Randolph and Durantula


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That is an all star front line! Dwight and Bosh in at the same time


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Give it to Z-Bo and let him do his thing!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I want to see

Rose/Wade/LeBron/Bosh/Dwight
vs
Deron/Durant/Melo/Randolph/Amare


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is in the making of being the worst all-star weekend ever.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 1. 37-34 East

Mello 13, Howard 11.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> This is in the making of being the worst all-star weekend ever.


It will be for me if the East loses.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ESPN UK is so useless, every commercial it just tells me **** loads of pointless facts

'The first NBA title was won by the Philadelphia Warriors in 1947'


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Classic Z-Bo!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I bet you didn't know Deron Williams could jump like that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk by williams

Nice dunk by Durant


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ya know Durant can play lol


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I got really excited when Z-Bo was bringing the ball up but he gave it up to Chauncey.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

D-Will with the nice dunk, then the fancy move and pass for the Durant dunk!!

That's why he should've been in the game much earlier than 2010

Durant is heating up, nice fall-away jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the alley oop dunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> I bet you didn't know Deron Williams could jump like that.


I did, from when he stuffed it in JO's face after blowing by Wade earlier in the season

Alley oop to Wade, more fun plays are coming at the moment, good stuff


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams is putting on a show


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

MAN I DIDN'T KNOW DERON COULD JUMP LIKE THAT.

wow.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Deron on the break with another pretty move

Rondo just tried a stupid alley-oop

Deron AGAIN!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade again! This is getting better


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

defensive battle


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Daivd Lee is not an All-Star, not of any sorts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7:47

51-47 West

West .523% East .541%


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Zach gets to play with both Gasols, wonder which one he prefers


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

david lee showing why garbage man should never be in the all-star game. shame on you guys for wanting to see him in this game.

deron williams... if he plays like this all the time i would be a huge fan.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

No idea what Derek Fisher said at the start of that sentence, technical problems!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The kid on the right has a HUGE head.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Deron is MVP so far...Wade and Bosh just behind


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is in finally


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk by Lee


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice pass by Wade for a simple Lee dunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kaman's coming in


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

There are way too many scrubs in this All-Star Game. I mean I think they all kinda deserve an All-Star berth but you're only supposed to get 1 or 2 of these guys in an All-Star squad per year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Alright Rose the length of the court lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the emphatic dunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Deron to Durant, nice


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the brick


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Z Bo!!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

No-ones excited for Zach, its kinda disappointing


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How much Taco Bell do you think Charles eats now? Probably 4 days a week


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i want to see stephen jackson in one of these games. he's more versatile and a flat out better player than david lee.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The 5 dollar box it rocks it rocks


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Horford and1


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why is Lebron sitting on the bench with a nail clipper? wtf lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice couple of plays by LeBron


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James is showing off now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yay watch Dirk shoot jumpers!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

myst said:


> Why is Lebron sitting on the bench with a nail clipper? wtf lol


I was thinking that. Odd.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Horford for the lay up


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Chris Kaman yaaaay.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Horford now has 6 pts


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> James is showing off now.


He's trying to up the trash talking and fun with his charisma, but in a game with Horford, Johnson, Kaman, Randolph, Kidd, Lee and others, it's not going to happen


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson for 3


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Monster Jam By Kaman












.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FX™ said:


> He's trying to up the trash talking and fun with his charisma, but in a game with Horford, Johnson, Kaman, Randolph, Kidd, Lee and others, it's not going to happen


Ya, but he came into the game and scored twice quickly on a couple of lay ups


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

myst said:


> Why is Lebron sitting on the bench with a nail clipper? wtf lol


He usually bites them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh behind the back to Rose for the lay up


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Carmelo looks like he dropped a few pounds


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh with a sick behind the back assist to Rose


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

76-69 to the East at the half


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Halftime 76-69 East. 

Mello 17

Howard, James 11, Durant, Bosh 10. 

East 60%
West 49%

West 31-23 rebounding edge.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

dirk pretty much got the west into this mess with his hand in the face forced jumpshots. west looks so much better with deron williams and durant in there.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Terrible lip synching by Shakira


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have the sudden urge to push the mute button , but not to turn the channel. Maybe I should record this in case of a wardrobe malfunction


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

She's ****, but her bottom is very nice


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Highlight of the night: Shakira's hot costume thing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

myst said:


> Terrible lip synching by Shakira


Still a lot better than Usher was...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

is this shakira? better than miley cyrus i suppose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

c_dog said:


> is this shakira? better than miley cyrus i suppose.


Ya that be shakira


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How did she change? WHY did she change?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> How did she change? WHY did she change?


She changed on stage, she was butt naked, you missed it???


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Shakira.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't care how hot she is...this ****ing sucks. She should have stuck with the cleavage or gone to full frontal nudity


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i miss having mariah carey here. for some reason i love staring at mariah carey. i like my girls american.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

alicia keys next? doubt she wears anything sexy


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Alicia!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Normally I cant stand Alicia Keys and her diva ***, but I'm not complaining right now


Edit: I hate when girls are uncomfortable with their *** so they cover it up with some stupid thing


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Crossing my fingers for Jay-Z to come out of nowhere and start rapping Empire State of Mind. It doesn't really fit but this is really boring.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Ms. Keys..... may I marry you


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

This >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Super Bowl halftime


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

In New Yorkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And then Kevin Rudolf's white friend that stepped in for Lil Wayne from last year will come out.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to All-Staaaaarrr


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Crossing my fingers for Jay-Z to come out of nowhere and start rapping Empire State of Mind. It doesn't really fit but this is really boring.


Jay-Z is in Dallas, he was there last night


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd love for Ron Artest to come out and give a performance


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** that Welcome to All-Star ****


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can we get back to the basketball in the NBA (which stands for National BASKETBALL Association) All-Star game?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yi on the video board!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I saw David Andersen and Matt Bonner!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I couldn't care less about introducing the guys who've already been introduced this weekend, just cos they're now wearing a USA tracksuit


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is so random.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yawn,...get to basketball already


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is the only time Wade will get an applause in Dallas lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep briefly replaying Shakira's *** all you like TNT, just stop with her singing

Just talk over the video of her


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

They really need to hurry up and restart the game

It's 3.23am right now, and I've ran out of energy drinks/tablets, I'm going to give in soon


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> This >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Super Bowl halftime


Tho Who owns Shakira. :kitty2:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

With a stadium that size their is so much empty space, it's not an exciting atmosphere. The best arenas are the ones that are packed in tight, those are full of energy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Dwight. What a dunk


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Kurt Rambis better start taking notes on this four PG offense.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lmao, Howard running end to end for the slam


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ya know, Bron will be a good player someday


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Coast to coast. East should let the West catch up a bit.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade with an unnecessary fadeaway, but knocks it down


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dwight needs to stop looking at his hand, that's Shaq's move


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Was that Garnett with the foul? I had forgotten he was even on the team. Quiet night for him


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice baseline move by Wade for the reverse layup


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dirk drills a jumper finally.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sick


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dirk will be able to play in the NBA for as long as he wants if he keeps hitting shots like this


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick, sick, sick alley-oop by Wade to Dwight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

oh my Wade to Howard....another big dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mello now has 21


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dirk's catching fire.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Joe Johnson for 3


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Airball!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Did they just compare PATRICK EWING to Dirk as a shooter?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Airballllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll LeBron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol! Lebron going for his all star game mvp chucks up the air ball.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sick jam by LEBRON.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Reverse dunk by James. Oh God!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol, somebody on the East play some defence on that Nash move?

Surely thats a tech on LeBron?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sick Oop.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade to James another monster dunk!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh: at Benny the Bull...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Another sick pass by Wade, he's got a double-double

LeBron, please sign for Miami this off-season, if it's just going to be like this


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick, Bron to Wade this time


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dwight and Shaq should stop fooling themselves, the real superman is Bron


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

HB said:


> Dwight and Shaq should stop fooling themselves, the real superman is Bron


Tim Duncan was asked his thoughts on the Superman thing and I agree with what he said: its the guy with 6 championships, MJ


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

West have cut the lead to 8 without me realising


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Bosh for the dunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

God damn Deron, should've dunked that in Pierce's face!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:lol: at Steve Nash singing Boyz II Men...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Can't believe how quiet the stadium is


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

West just doesn't look very inspired tonight. If this was a competitive game they should be milking Gasol as long as he has David Lee on him. Gasol should score over him every single time.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Durant at the buzzer, nice


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Durantula


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The next few All-Star games should definitely be in a small stadium, or at least just turn the crowd microphones up so we think it has a good atmosphere..this is just ****


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of three. 4th quarter will start at midnight as they introduce all of the nba all star players to have ever played in the game....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sager said a lady paid 8k to watch Kobe. Damn the things rich people waste their money on.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> End of three. 4th quarter will start at midnight as they introduce all of the nba all star players to have ever played in the game....


Nope, there's 2 more Usher songs to go


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Over 100k. Wow.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

108,713 there. Wow


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

108,713 people. I think the 27 users currently viewing this thread could make a better atmosphere


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

108, 713 people in attendance? bull****, closer to 90,000, I hate how every arena inflates the numbers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

118-112 East


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That wont be topped


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FX™ said:


> 108,713 people. I think the 27 users currently viewing this thread could make a better atmosphere


:funny::greatjob:


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Comeback!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Here we go. Get the 4 point guard line up in before it gets too competitive.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Rose/Pierce/Wallace/Bosh/Horford for the East at the moment...need Wade back in there


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with a lay up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Rondo's played 10 minutes because he's ****, not an All-Star


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Z BO is like a little baby in this All-Star Game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What did he say about the hoop? Whats different about it?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade has 20 points, 11 assists and 2 steals


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Randolph is playing a lot of minutes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Zach stop playing defense.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Z Bo anchoring the West's D.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes please, especially with Dwyane driving so hard at you


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wade for MVP.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Who says Dwight doesnt have a post game?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MV3, sorry Lebron I know how important it is to you.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade going for that MVP trophy


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> Wade for MVP.


Yup

Got a feeling LeBron will win it though, solely for those reverse dunks etc, because its a public vote


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice fake by Gasol, gets fouled


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Line up I wanna see to close this out

West

Williams/Billups/Durant/Dirk/ZBo

East

Wade/LeBron/Dwight/Whoever/Whoever


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James to bosh for two and he was fouled


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade with his 4th steal, 7th dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade steals and gets his 7th dunk


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on Stat!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Amare missed a big dunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Melo simple putback


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

if by a late push they mean he was in the lead the entire game(for the east.)


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yup, that confused me too


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Having it in the Cowboys stadium was a terrible idea, from the nosebleeds you can't see which player is which. Basketball was meant to be played in an arena, these sightlines are designed for a 100 yard field


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James steals and dunks East up 7


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mr. Big Shot


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If LeBron scores more points than Dwyane, no-one will think to look how efficient Dwyane has been either


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I want overtime.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Terrible call, the refs even suck in an all-star game


And Lebron needs to stop jacking up terrible shots


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I cant wait to go to bed after this game, I just really want to see the MVP

I've lasted this long...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bosh is wack.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Billups ties it at 137


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Chauncey for MVP.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron's such a douche. How does that guy have fans, lol.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad I managed to stay up. At least we gotta real game now


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn Lebron, you're getting outplayed by Chauncey


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finally the crowd opens their mouth. Wade with the steal!! MVP


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the steal! West had a chance to win. 

William called for the foul!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

setting dirk up for the gamewinner.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No way there is a 108,000 there unless they are all at the concessions


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade, please hit these free throws!!


Edit: THANK YOU!! but you should have done that against Cleveland!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FTA by Wade, made them both


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just call Dwyane Mr Clutch.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade should get the MVP.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Interesting scenario. If Williams wasn't being a ******* and fouled, who would've taken the last shot? Wade or LeBron?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dirk for the win come on.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

myst said:


> 108, 713 people in attendance? bull****, closer to 90,000, I hate how every arena inflates the numbers


If you look around it looks like 1/4 of the seats are empty. Most of the time the teams league states the tickets sold numbers instead of actual attendance. It always gives the better number. Time and time again you see a sell out crowd but yet there are empty seasons all over...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade 26 pts 11 assists 6 rebounds 5 steals


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade I guess, he had the ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jesus, Howard fouls Dirk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Fell for that one Dwight!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I would have laughed if he choked in the All Star Game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game is tied! Seven seconds left. Who will get the final shot?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dwight Howard 3 pointer for the win.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If LeBron hits that game-winner, it wouldn't matter if he'd only had 2 prior points, he'd be MVP. I think the server would crash there'd be that many people rushing to vote.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade, you can take the MVP trophy home right here!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dream scenario - wade drives, misses, lebron tip in misses, tapped out to dwight howard who is standing at the 3 point line who drills the gamewinner.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh tripped and heads to the line! Bosh is quick for his size


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lol Bosh is tripped and fouled.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

BOSH WHAT ARE YOU DOING

No one likes you.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

God dammit! Quit fouling!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Makes them both! 141-139 East


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh made them both. Five seconds left, West down 2.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Bosh hits both. We have over 1,000 posts in this thread


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Alright here it is. Dirk Nowitzki for the win.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my god, Melo that was a horrible shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mello misses the three. East wins. Yeah


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah boy! East baby, Wade with the sick D on Melo, MVP!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

What a stupid ending. Foul, foul, foul, airball.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why Melo Why.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

..what?


----------



## michelangelo (Apr 29, 2009)

Inbounds from Kidd.

Dirk catches and fires. Airball.

Let the Dallas kids touch the ball at the end of game, you goofs. 

Least Valuable Player award: Garnett for making funny faces and auditioning for a cheerleading position now that he can't play.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can't wait for Mv3 and Cb4 next year yeah


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shut up Stern


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Go Wade!!


(Dallas is a good city to Wade)


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwyane Wadeeeeeeeeeee MVP


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wade is MVP!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

28 points and 11 _rebounds_, eh David Stern? Not quite.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

28 points/11 assists/5 steals


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade deserved it, stern...11 assists, ASSISTS! lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron had a look of envy in the back there


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Wade's used to raising trophies in Dallas...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Highlight of the night - Shakira's top during that first song.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

gi0rdun said:


> BOSH WHAT ARE YOU DOING
> 
> No one likes you.


I beg to differ.


----------



## michelangelo (Apr 29, 2009)

Shakira = hot

Her songs = not


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> Highlight of the night - Shakira's [strike]top[/strike] bottom during that first song.


Fixed.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)




----------

